
Ask HN: How did you do with your 2018 resolutions? - yolo42
Resolutions if taken in the right spirit could help.<p>I had decided on the following three goals for 2018:<p>- Run 3 times a week. I was 30% successful at this. I dropped the ball during a time period when I switched jobs. Not only that, I still don&#x27;t have a regular schedule but my stamina is better than before and I&#x27;ll spill this one over to 2019.<p>- Read 26 books. I used to read a lot of books in school but in college and now in the tech world, it was sidelined and did miss it. I was more than 100% successful in this one. I read 20 books and listened to more than 25 audiobooks. Some friends recommend that I try out audiobooks and I thoroughly enjoy my commute.<p>- Get into flow stat as fast as possible. I failed at this miserably. I used to get a lot of focused time at the last job but the new one has an interrupt driven team. I realized this later than I should have (October). I&#x27;ve not been successful in making any progress yet but have some ideas and have started to test those out now. This is my brain giving an excuse but I have to accept that I failed.<p>An additional stretch goal towards which I made some progress was start learning a new language. This was one of &quot;In 5 years I want to&quot;. I have started learning Spanish and I&#x27;m in early stages but I&#x27;ve got my habit in place.<p>I&#x27;d love to know how others did with their resolutions and what they learned about themselves more.
======
iamben
I did pretty well. But for the first time I divided my year into quarters -
resolutions last for 12 weeks before you re-evaluate, adjust and amend
accordingly in the week before the next quarter starts. It made them much more
achievable and far less pressure.

